# Lexus ISF - Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

_*Car Lexus ISF

Engine 5.0-litre 417bhp V8

Transmission Eight-speed Sport Direct Shift automatic

Performance Top speed (ltd) 168mph, 0-62mph 4.8sec*_

Had the pleasure today of giving this day old Lexus ISF a new car prep and protection detail.
As expected condition wise not to bad and untouched from the supplying dealer other than sticker removal and wipedown.



















Firstly citrus pre-soaked to lower half and shuts cleaned,










Alloys, tyres and arches cleaned using AS smartwheels and various brushes,










First application of co-polymer applied via the foam lance and left to dwell for 5 mins,










Rinsed from bottom up,










2nd application of co-polymer and a small amount of DG901 applied,










Washed in the usual manner using the TBM, DG901 and [email protected] sponges,










Rinsed with the PW and then a final rinse with an open flow,










Dried using plush towels, Tardis to lower sills followed by claying with Sonus green & Megs LT,










At this stage the good old british summertime was right on cue and the vehicle had to moved inside,
Paintwork was pretty much defect free other than some random scratches that were removed with a Megs polishing pad and 3m extra fine compound,
Wanted to raise the gloss, cleanse and provide a super slick surface upon which to apply the sealant so opted for Lime prime on a 3m blue pad via the rotary working at 1000 rpm and refining at 1200 rpm,










Chrome work polished with Britemax metal duo to remove some water etching to the front grill area & exhaust trims and sealed,



















LSP of choice today was Zaino Z2 pro ZFX'd applied in 3 layers,










Whilst the first layer was curing Megs all seasons was applied to arches and front spoiler trim,


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















2nd layer of Z2 applied and whilst curing alloys were sealed with Insulator wax to the fronts and Opti-seal to the inner alloy, Z16 applied to the tyres in 2 coats,










3rd and final layer of Z2 applied to the paintwork and inner door shuts and glass cleansed with SV Crystal,
Cotton buds used to remove any sealant left in between badge gaps,










A final wipedown with Zaino Z8 and looking gorgeous.










*Results.*

A few pics taken in the unit whilst waiting for a dry slot to take outside,
































































A break in the drizzly weather,









































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Rob, looks like all us detailers are bald:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one awesome looking car, lovely results mate! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Very nice Rob, looks like all us detailers are bald:lol:


Cheers mate, did cringe when I saw the photo.:lol:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow stunning results. :thumb:


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Really nice work, great reflections, very nice car really like these.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats gorgeous man


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

droool, dribble, dribble

Great work Rob :thumb:

the advertising blurb goes on about how it was "honed at the Suzuka Speedway" - in reality it was a couple of techies at Toyota at Crawley wondering if they could cram the V8 into an IS!!

I'd rather have one of these than an M3, not so "Nouveau riche" :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly cracking job there Rob 

That's the first one of those in that colour i've seen, looks really nice 

Any pics of the interior..?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Kinda strange looking car, but strangely nice. Think it's the kind of pumped up on steroids look that does it:lol:
Great work though:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks really nice. Looks quite a big car too. Is it much bigger than the old Is?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Truly cracking job there Rob
> 
> That's the first one of those in that colour i've seen, looks really nice
> 
> Any pics of the interior..?


Thanks mate, unfortunately didn't need to do anything with the interior so no pics, sorry.



paddy328 said:


> Looks really nice. Looks quite a big car too. Is it much bigger than the old Is?


The older IS didn't have much rear leg room as I wanted one for the family but this seems to have been dealt with on the ISF, definately wider and longer or it certainly appeared to be.


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Results are stunning


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very very nice 

The paint is very good quality in that there pretty much OP free on the new IS's and GS's. Did you take any paint thickness readings per chance?

Cheers.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Very very nice
> 
> The paint is very good quality in that there pretty much OP free on the new IS's and GS's. Did you take any paint thickness readings per chance?
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks, sorry didn't feel the need for any ptg readings, paintwork is excellent though and in the sun the flake was like nothing I've seen before on a factory finish.


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

great car really want one great colour


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Increditable work:thumb: very nice glossy paintwork after detailing


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I was back there today Rob to do the m3 opposite and another car for nbc, had a good look at the lexus, What a top job you have done again, looked brilliant, such a nice finish. The colour really does stand out, some really nice lines on the car that the zaino really seemed to highlight.
Good to finally see you again.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice work fella...looks fab in that colour too:thumb:


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

I want this car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob

Robbie


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely work, great reflections and very nice car!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work mate on a very cool car


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

wow truely stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

stupid exhausts. but nice detail


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

wow great car love it and now looking like a new car should


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome looking motor top detail:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb :thumb: has to be one of the REAL Q cars around at the moment, as part from the 24 exhaust pipes racked up the rear, it doesnt have V8 monster written all over it 

Just a quick ? though - Zaino over LP? I thought the oils from the Lp would compromise bonding of the 'fussy' Z-2?


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks fantastic, great work! Saw one on the road yesterday, quite subtle really. Nowhere near as nice at this one though...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb :thumb: has to be one of the REAL Q cars around at the moment, as part from the 24 exhaust pipes racked up the rear, it doesnt have V8 monster written all over it
> 
> Just a quick ? though - Zaino over LP? I thought the oils from the Lp would compromise bonding of the 'fussy' Z-2?


Thank you Damon, but fussy Z2 I'm a bit confused as never had a problem with it bonding to most applications, If I had machined with something like Menz ff or 3m ultrafina they are equally as oily but have never given me issues before when gone straight to sealant afterwards.
Not having a go at you, but in general a lot of emphasis is given towards this and that not working together but when in fact there are very few combo's that won't work in harmony with a little common sense.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car, good alternative to new M3s and RS4s, great work mate


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Stunning work mate,  really is a nice colour as well. Only ever seen the ISF in black when i used to go to the toyota acadame in nottingham.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that colour looks good ... really glassy finish ...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb :thumb: has to be one of the REAL Q cars around at the moment, as part from the 24 exhaust pipes racked up the rear, it doesnt have V8 monster written all over it
> 
> Just a quick ? though - Zaino over LP? I thought the oils from the Lp would compromise bonding of the 'fussy' Z-2?


I'm sure Rob would have done an IPA wipedown as per his normal procedure anyway 

Top work mate, nice colour as well :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

pretty damn good! looks brill.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Very well done!!! I remember when I first saw that IS-F Lexus (pics), I thought tailpipes were photoshopped...Only later on I realized that there are 4 of them.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

them exhausts are mad :lol:

top job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

mmmmmm tasty motor & tasty work ! 

Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job as usual Rob, stunning colour too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mmmmm how nice is that! Fantastic job mate


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW

Great work dude !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> mmmmm how nice is that! Fantastic job mate


Thanking you, good holiday?



fear_no_evo said:


> WOW
> 
> Great work dude !


Thanks mate.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Sorry I think its a marmite car, detail looks top as ever Rob but I can't say the ISF does it for me.
But I aint got the wedge for one so thats not a problem at the moment


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeez, cracking car, and beautiful results.

Love your write ups Rob :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Great work mate:thumb:
I'm not sure about the colour though....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

benji330i said:


> Great work mate:thumb:
> I'm not sure about the colour though....


Think the colour was chosen to represent a football team the owners a fanatic of, Liverpool.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanking you, good holiday?


Aye, but raring to go again. I'm not one for sitting around doing nothing all day


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Think the colour was chosen to represent a football team the owners a fanatic of, Liverpool.


I dislike it even more now.


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

Saw an JDM one of these the other day that didn't look as though it had been cleaned since it arrived ... a real wolf in sheeps clothing design.

Not sure this is the best color for the car but great work


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

There is something about that car!
It just seems right!

Great work on it, I did like the snow foam shots!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great stunning work on a great car. Top notch!!

On a seperate note. Why would they stick a odd looking 'F' badge on something so wonderful to mark it out from the rest.


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lexus ISF paintwork issues*

:newbie:
Hi
I am new to this forum, but regularly contribute to the VWT4FORUM site. I joined your forum as an amateur wanting to keep my wife's Lexus ISF and my Jaguar XKR looking as best I could. 
I know this post is a bit older, but we have developed a problem with the ISF we have with rusty red spots all down the sides of the car. It looks like hot brake dust has bonded to the Sureguard that was applied to the car when delivered and has rusted on the paintwork . 
The local Lexus dealer has cleaned the car, removed some of the spots and photographed the offending marks to show Lexus UK, but we are yet to hear back. (month ago) Unfortunately the car is white and they really show up, on what is a beautiful car in every other way, as well as being rare!
Has anyone else come across this, or has anyone any other ideas?
We have not parked near an angle grinder, railway track or similar, as Lexus have suggested
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Nigel


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Do these rusty spots re-appear again once the car has been driven again or were they a one of.

I couldn't imagine it's from the brakes but could be wrong, the contaminents shouldn't be too difficult to remove with the right products and process but obviously if a fault it's something that needs correcting by the manufacturer.

Had a similar thing with a clients rear bumper and it turned out the council had be cutting a kerb stone behind his car with an angle grinder whilst he was away from the vehicle.
Hope you get it sorted as they are awesome cars.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just revisiting this thread and still impressed! Love the white one too, hope you get those marks shifted.

These photos are tempting...:thumb:


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Chaps
I am planning a full valet this weekend to have another good look and will let you know. It has been difficult to tell since they cleaned them off last time as the weather has been so bad, I haven't had a chance to have a proper close look, just a regular clean.
It does seem strange they were only down the sides (both sides) of the car and seem to create a pattern going away from the front arches.

I have to say it is truely a stunning car and at the time of purchase the only Pearlescent White one in the UK!.... may have changed now, if anyone else has seen one?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> Thanks Chaps
> I am planning a full valet this weekend to have another good look and will let you know. It has been difficult to tell since they cleaned them off last time as the weather has been so bad, I haven't had a chance to have a proper close look, just a regular clean.
> It does seem strange they were only down the sides (both sides) of the car and seem to create a pattern going away from the front arches.
> 
> I have to say it is truely a stunning car and at the time of purchase the only Pearlescent White one in the UK!.... may have changed now, if anyone else has seen one?


Let me know how you get on once cleaned, they are great cars and the paint finish is excellent, it does look stunning in white, I've only ever seen one and thats the one I detailed.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome motor, except those silly exhaust trims, lol!!! Great detail.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, excellent work! There's a black IS-F around here and it is just a beast, lovely exhaust note despite the odd trim. A real credible alternative to an M5.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Cracking job looks great


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Missed this 1st time - looks great.


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

Umm!
Just finished in the dark.
Still got these horrible rusty marks down the side of the ISF

Will take some close up pictures tomorrow and post them on the site to see if any one knows what they are.

Guess it would be good to post a new thread?


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Im a big fan of the Lexus ISF looks like you did the car and the owner justice!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wicked car and nice work, Rob!


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Not Happy!*

White Lexus ISF - update

Spots are still there. Nightmare weather and being an everyday car has made it really difficult to check. But had a good look on Monday and the little red rusty spots are still there, especially on the sills.

Going in tomorrow to Lexus Hedge End near Southampton to see the Lexus After Sales Area Manager so he can see the spots for himself. They did worry me though, when they said they were getting in a stronger cleaner to see if that solves the problem...Oh My God!!!!

I think I may hang around to see what they attempt to do to our lovely car!:doublesho

Any help, advice, support, from the forum will be appreciated.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Did the dealer definately remove them the first time round?
I would imagine that either a good claying or even fallout remover would remove the offending marks.
I hope you get it sorted this time around, if not I'm sure one of the pro supporters in your area will.:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking fantastic matey


----------



## DanL (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking car and a great job!


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lexus ISF paintwork issues*

Update on las week's visit to the garage

Went to see the area after sales manager at Lexus Hedge End last week to have an update on the ISF paintwork with the rust spots.

They used a clay bar to clean the rest of the spots off (will check closer myself today if the snow holds off) and have confirmed the believe it is a brakes problem, they hinted it is a known issue and have suggested we take the car to the garage every week for a professional wash and clean! I wonder if they will always remember to apply the suregaurd?

They did say they would pay for it, but clearly this is very inconvenient and does answer what the actual fix is to the cause. They have also said they will clean the wheels as well as there is an excessive build up of brake dust on them the requires acid spay to clear..Long term surely this will damage the wheels?

I would like to know if anyone else has seen this while detailing a clients Lexus ISF (or their own)

Rather than tag this post on the end of your excellent "Gleammachine" thread, I was thinking of starting a new one, being a newboy here…what other area of the forum you suggest I post this under?

Or do you have any further suggestions?

Thanks in anticipation for everyone's help on this!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looking great that...... dont know how you can have shorts in this weather lol


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice looking car but none of the impact of a new M3


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> Update on las week's visit to the garage
> 
> Went to see the area after sales manager at Lexus Hedge End last week to have an update on the ISF paintwork with the rust spots.
> 
> ...


Hi matey, 
Just to let you know ive seen this problem on the Lexus isf that Rob (gleammachine) detailed. The detail that Rob did on this car was stunning, pure perfection. As I also clean some of the owners family's cars Ive been asked to do this Lexus a couple of times and the wheels are absoultely caked in the heaviest brake dust ive seen. It is a nightmare to remove and is by far the worst ive come across in over 4 years of valeting. I normally always use bilberry but this hardly touch's the wheels! I would be careful of the dealership using acid on your wheels as they seem to have a polished finish.
The only way I can see this being cleaned of completely is claying for a very long time. As Lexus are aware of this problem I wouldn't be surprised if people soon want there wheels changed under warranty.
You are not alone and I can definately see that the spots on your bodywork are caused by brakedust. 
The Lexus that Rob detailed though doesn't seem to have the same problem with the bodywork though, I wonder if the Zaino that he protected the bodywork with is doing a better job than the supaguard that you have on your car.
If you in an area near Rob maybe it would be worth having him do a protection detail on your car once the issue is rectified. His work is absolutely spot on. 
I hope this in someway helps.
Kind regards 
Dean:thumb:


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Dean

I have to say I am very nervous about what they are doing at the garage. They have already scratched the surface of the wheels, where I guess they have used a wire brush!

We are going to write to Lexus HQ to see what they say and fine out what the long term fix may be. I have already suggested Ceramic brakes, but I guess they may say that is too expensive. I might have fight for this in a strong way. At the end of the day it is a Very expensive car and this certainly looks like a design fault with the braking system

I must say once I have a better resolution to this from Lexus I am very tempted to go and see Rob, the job he did looks fantastic and the car really deserves it.

Thanks Chaps


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> I must say once I have a better resolution to this from Lexus I am very tempted to go and see Rob, the job he did looks fantastic and the car really deserves it.
> 
> Thanks Chaps


Thanks, I hope you get this issue resolved now, if there's anything I can do please don't hesitate to contact me.:thumb:


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Update - Lexus take the car away!*

I have just handed the iSF back to Lexus so that they can investigate the paintwork and the cause of the rust spots. They have agreed to replace the wheels with new ones and I have given them Rob Leys details and asked them to contact Gleammachine, as I said they may appreciate some professional input!

I have to say, now the Lexus head office have got involved they have been excellent and are keen to find out the cause.

So Rob, if you get a call from Lexus it will be about the iSF - Hopefully you can become the Paintwork Guru they need! I will send you an email


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> I have just handed the iSF back to Lexus so that they can investigate the paintwork and the cause of the rust spots. They have agreed to replace the wheels with new ones and I have given them Rob Leys details and asked them to contact Gleammachine, as I said they may appreciate some professional input!
> 
> I have to say, now the Lexus head office have got involved they have been excellent and are keen to find out the cause.
> 
> So Rob, if you get a call from Lexus it will be about the iSF - Hopefully you can become the Paintwork Guru they need! I will send you an email


No problem & thanks, will be happy to have a chat with them, hope you can get this sorted ammicably and to your satisfaction.
I have a graphite ISF booked in for friday, will be interesting to see if it has suffered a similar problem or not, will keep you updated.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> I have just handed the iSF back to Lexus so that they can investigate the paintwork and the cause of the rust spots. They have agreed to replace the wheels with new ones and I have given them Rob Leys details and asked them to contact Gleammachine, as I said they may appreciate some professional input!
> 
> I have to say, now the Lexus head office have got involved they have been excellent and are keen to find out the cause.
> 
> So Rob, if you get a call from Lexus it will be about the iSF - Hopefully you can become the Paintwork Guru they need! I will send you an email


This is a massive problem, The one that Ive cleaned a few times has now really suffered badly from the same problem, the paint work up the sides is very rough with what is obviously heavy breakdust and the wheels are awful, it would take forever to get the wheels looking new. I made the owner aware of this along time ago and said that maybe he should get in touch with lexus but he does not seem too bothered.
I did a bit of searching about and plenty of others are suffering the same problems, he is a couple of links to some other sites about the same kind of problems.:thumb:

http://www.lexusf.com/forums/showthread.php?t=924

http://www.clublexus.com/forums/is-f/387927-new-pads-and-rotors-on-isf.html


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

It definately sounds as if the pads Lexus are using aren't particularly good or appropriate to the car, ceramic pads could well be the answer as they tend to dust a lot less.
Interesting that someone pointed out that maybe this is why the finish on the alloys is smoked, to lessen the degree of pad dusting.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, a bit late but got there in the end:thumb:

Bl00dy hell : :doublesho

Car Lexus ISF : Engine 5.0-litre 417bhp V8 : Performance Top speed (ltd) 168mph, 0-62mph 4.8sec 

Thats almost as fast as the Gleammachine wagon:thumb: 

Outstanding as always, a gorgeous finish indeed. Would love to be able to promise I will replecate that soon with the barge.:thumb:


----------



## Looney (Apr 14, 2009)

*Well Done Rob...*

Mr Rob Leys is definately worth calling on.

I own the ISF he mentioned above.
yes it had the same dust problem damaging my wheels and rob did a good job.
What I didn't realise was the extent of the damage and orange pitting marks along the door trim which needs extra clay'ing to get removed. (Lexus told me I needed to get the wheels clayed and when i told them i had they said it obviously was not a professional job...i beg to differ!!)

I have spoken with Lexus in Hedge End who took photos a week last friday, and after calling Lexus GB they are taking the case (oh and Hedge end still have not sent through the photos to Lexus GB after 12 days...way to go Hedge End!!)

Ceramics are the way forward.

Anyway, back to Rob....he did a *wonderful job * :buffer:and i recommend him without reservation....(do I get a discount next time now Rob after bigging you up???)


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Got to the stop and got stuck!*

Have now been dealing at Director level at Lexus GB to resolve the issue. We now have a set of brand new wheels (£1000 a corner!!!) as a gesture of goodwill and a free clay bar!

Still no answer to the cause and resolution so I have now taken legal advice, as well as speaking to trading standards, as once this lovely summer has moved on and the wet and salt comes back, with that excessive brake dust I fear more damage and corrosion will occur.

I will post as much update as I can (or allowed to by the lawyers)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> Have now been dealing at Director level at Lexus GB to resolve the issue. We now have a set of brand new wheels (£1000 a corner!!!) as a gesture of goodwill and a free clay bar!
> 
> Still no answer to the cause and resolution so I have now taken legal advice, as well as speaking to trading standards, as once this lovely summer has moved on and the wet and salt comes back, with that excessive brake dust I fear more damage and corrosion will occur.
> 
> I will post as much update as I can (or allowed to by the lawyers)


I hope you can get this resolved soon, and start enjoying the car as intended without the issue at the back of your mind, sounds like a long drawn out affair.
Let me know if you need any third party information or report.:thumb:


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lexus Brakes nightmare*

Thanks Rob
As soon as I know what the lawyers want to do, I will be in touch with you, not only as an expert witness, but also to get you down to sort this beautiful car out and make it look as gorgeous as it deserves. Really looking forward to getting the whole car protected, just need to get the mess sorted out that is causing this pitting on the wheels:-


----------



## Taylormade (Dec 7, 2008)

*At last sorted!*

Ceramic Brake Pads!
Imported from USA, got approval from Lexus and they worked
Been on 10 months and they have done the trick!!!!
Cheaper, last longer and do not cause the damage
No more marks on the lovely white paintwork and now ready for Rob to do his magic in November....at last
:driver:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome detail  love that colour my grandads lexus jeep is that colour. Bet its got a mean grumble to??


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super job looks stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Pearl white Lexus ISF.*



Taylormade said:


> Ceramic Brake Pads!
> Imported from USA, got approval from Lexus and they worked
> Been on 10 months and they have done the trick!!!!
> Cheaper, last longer and do not cause the damage
> ...


Many thanks to Nigel for his kind hospitality over the last couple of days.

The finished pictures after the vehicle received a Paintwork enhancement detail.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work :thumb: looks real real glossy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The pearl really showing through on the white, which is sometimes hard to show.

Looks fantastic Rob.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Superb Rob, Nice to see this finally resolved and what a result, Car looks awesome now. Look a very nice room to work in aswell, beats working out in the elements.:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely finish on that, looks stunning


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

That pearl white ISF looks stunning!, nice work!.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Both great work and car bud


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That is one dead set sexy looking ISF there Rob! Well done!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> That is one dead set sexy looking ISF there Rob! Well done!


Cheers Matt, the white one has since been changed for a facelift model in blue. 
Love detailing the ISF and not many colours left to complete the set, think the colour you have bought is about the last one.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning car.


----------

